# Glass Cleaner



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Expensive.....
Detailer's Pro Series Krystal Vision Clean Glass Combo : Amazon.com : Automotive

The free squeegee at my local gas stations is good enough for me.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

EcoDave said:


> Expensive.....
> Detailer's Pro Series Krystal Vision Clean Glass Combo : Amazon.com : Automotive
> 
> The free squeegee at my local gas stations is good enough for me.


Yes but if used internally, the car smells like homless feet and ass. Even worse if you turn on defrost to try and dry it quicker. When I had money to burn I took it to a carwash and had inside and out package done. I might invest in the walmart squeegee so I don't have that horrible smell. All my glare and swirls are directly in front of me to add insult to injury.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Its expensive yes....but it works way better than all the other glass cleaners ive used. Including Stoners invisible glass cleaner, and that's a good cleaner. As far as the smell goes, I don't notice any smell at all. If you spray it directly on the window internally then maybe you will notice it because it goes all over the place, but I spray it directly on the towel, saturating it just enough to clean small sections at a time. BUff to a streak free shine with a separate clean, dry towel. Works like a charm. Especially with a waffle weave glass towel. Compare this glass cleaner to meguiars, mothers, armorall, and stoner glass cleaners, those are nothing to this one.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I meant the Gas station one. The cleaning solution it soaks in always has a raunchy smell. I usualy sling most the water off before I use it so I it doesn't run down the windshield into the hvac for me to smell later.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I use good ole Windx. No streaks at all, and a nice smell of ammonia!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

Optimum No Rinse Wash & Wax, no rinse car wash, rinse free car wash, optimum no rinse

This cut 32:1 in a spray bottle works amazing and works better than RainX.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I usually use Sprayway glass cleaner. Just like Invisible Glass, and can get four cans of it at Sam's Club for less than half of what that one bottle costs.

I'm convinced that it's not so much the cleaner, but the rag/towel used. I hear the pros actually use old newspaper because it gives the best results. I usually use paper towel because towels (and microfiber) just don't work.


----------



## smithers (Jul 28, 2013)

I notice GM Glass Cleaner is not on your venture list...
GM Glass cleaner is probably the best out of everything I have tried. Never have streaks. 
AC Delco: 19287404


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tried microfiber, regular towel, fuel recipes, subway napkins, and newspaper. Maybe it's just me and not the tools used. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

smithers said:


> I notice GM Glass Cleaner is not on your venture list...
> GM Glass cleaner is probably the best out of everything I have tried. Never have streaks.
> AC Delco: 19287404


I've used AC delcos glass cleaner a couple of times and didn't think it was too bad. Its not classified as a professional grade cleaner. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I usually use Sprayway glass cleaner. Just like Invisible Glass, and can get four cans of it at Sam's Club for less than half of what that one bottle costs.
> 
> I'm convinced that it's not so much the cleaner, but the rag/towel used. I hear the pros actually use old newspaper because it gives the best results. I usually use paper towel because towels (and microfiber) just don't work.


Haven't tried sprayway yet. To me it looks like a cheap glass cleaner that doesn't work too well. But it must work good because Autogeek.net sells it. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Don't you think if you quit buying all this crap you wouldn't have financial issues.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> I meant the Gas station one. The cleaning solution it soaks in always has a raunchy smell. I usualy sling most the water off before I use it so I it doesn't run down the windshield into the hvac for me to smell later.


Oh...**** yeah. I use that to clean the bugs off the front window of my companies delivery van I drive for work and every time I use it...I bought want to throw up lol. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I use good ole Windx. No streaks at all, and a nice smell of ammonia!


I never use anything with ammonia in it. If you have tinted windows it ***** up the tint.? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

It just rains a lot around here , no need for window cleaning yet , car could use a bath though from all of these construction zones . It'll rain it off tonight .


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Don't you think if you quit buying all this crap you wouldn't have financial issues.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


That's not my problem...my problem with financial issues is I don't make quite enough for me to spend in Me. I can pay my bills no problems...but I don't have a whole lot left over. I just need a job closer to home that would even pay the same if not better and I'd be better. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I usually use Sprayway glass cleaner. Just like Invisible Glass, and can get four cans of it at Sam's Club for less than half of what that one bottle costs.
> 
> I'm convinced that it's not so much the cleaner, but the rag/towel used. I hear the pros actually use old newspaper because it gives the best results. I usually use paper towel because towels (and microfiber) just don't work.


Newspaper leaves even Windex with amazing results. Try it some time.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I never use anything with ammonia in it. If you have tinted windows it ***** up the tint.?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I know. Just busting your chops. No need to spend so much money on something to clean windows. I use windx actually for the outside, and the inside of my windshield. No tint there. Anything else is just soap lol.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I know. Just busting your chops. No need to spend so much money on something to clean windows. I use windx actually for the outside, and the inside of my windshield. No tint there. Anything else is just soap lol.


I knew you were. Here's my theory...if you want really good satisfying results then you may have to spend more money to get the highest quality products. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Your right. But i washed my Cruze for nearly 3 years with simple Turtle Wax or Rain X. I only waxed it twice ever and the paint was as good as if just rolled out of lordstown... It is all very relative.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh nice . I use Meguiars ultimate wax. Ill apply their ultimate Polish before I wax...and this really makes the paint POP. I've had outstanding results with Meguiars products. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Do you get paid when you mention Meguiar?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Do you get paid when you mention Meguiar?


Unfortunately no. I should though shouldn't I lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Coffee filters work wonders as a window cleaning material

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> Coffee filters work wonders as a window cleaning material
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


So does newspaper.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

